# I gave my first 1 star rating to a passenger



## Mike Perry (May 7, 2017)

Seriously, I've given passengers who've thrown up in my vehicle 5 stars before. I mean, they were apologetic. tipped well for the trouble (even knowing a cleaning fee was incoming), and just ..."tried" in general to be a decent human being despite what they just did. I mean, it's not typical -3 or 4 stars most of the time when it happens. 

But I think some people have this kind of "you're a servant" attitude towards their ride-share drivers. Last night I had this guy puke all over my vehicle -I'm taking ALL over. INCLUDING the side of my face... There was no spot in my car more than a square foot in size that didn't have puke on it. The ceiling, the back seats, the back window -EVERYwhere. He puked while we were on the freeway, in a construction zone where I couldn't pull over or stop in any way (it was a single lane, no shoulder stretch of highway). 

Any tip? no. -this fkr didn't even offer an apology. I'm dead serious, not even a simple "I'm sorry man". Nothing. 

I even got a voicemail from this dick this afternoon about possibly leaving his phone in the car (which he didn't, or at least it's not there any more). Do you think he offered an apology in his sober state? fk no. Not even a hint of remorse or embarrassment -like "so what if I messed up your car, you're just a cab driver". 

Also, quick question -what kind of mess needs to be made to get the max cleaning fee? I cannot imagine anything worse than this fkn disaster. Does there have to be a dead body involved?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Have you taken pictures already? Sooner after the incident the better. If it got on you, even better still take a picture of yourself; that should help get the max. Sounds like it was really bad; so here's hoping to max cleanup. You haven't cleaned any yet have you?


----------



## Lelekm (Apr 12, 2017)

Good God that sounds beyond horrible. I am so sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Mike Perry (May 7, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Have you taken pictures already? Sooner after the incident the better. If it got on you, even better still take a picture of yourself; that should help get the max. Sounds like it was really bad; so here's hoping to max cleanup. You haven't cleaned any yet have you?


Oh yeah, I took all the pictures and all that -I got $200 for the clean up. But seriously, I cannot imagine what it must take to get the full cleaning fee. I mean, I had to take like 20 pictures to get it all. It was completely insane. I spent 3 hours cleaning and when I went out the next morning I was still finding things I missed.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TAKE PICTURES!!!! Enhance the color, saturation, hue so every kernel of corn is visible. Zoom in! You want whoever in Uber that opens your complaint message to lose their own lunch when they see those pictures. Write a complaint about the passenger that tells Uber the passenger was literally looking for a fresh spot to soil each time he threw up, thereby intentionally damaged your vehicle. It would be kind of hard to prove otherwise if there is vomit everywhere and not in the same spot. 

Stop 3 or 4 starring vomiters. They are adults. They should know their liquor threshold. They went out that night knowing that they were going to be riding in another person's car. Each drink they ordered that night, they knew what it was doing to their bodies and the fact that they still had to get home. They could have slowed down their drinking as it was getting close to closing time. They could have drank water. They could have waited til their stomachs settled or at least went and threw up in the bathroom but instead, they waited for you. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mike Perry (May 7, 2017)

It smelled like tacos and vodka (and puke). I don't think I'll ever be able to eat taco bell again...


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Mike Perry said:


> Oh yeah, I took all the pictures and all that -I got $200 for the clean up. But seriously, I cannot imagine what it must take to get the full cleaning fee. I mean, I had to take like 20 pictures to get it all. It was completely insane. I spent 3 hours cleaning and when I went out the next morning I was still finding things I missed.


$200 is good. I never heard of more than $150. Plus be careful taking tips when someone vomits, one story here said the guy gave him $40 and thought that covered the whole thing then disputed the cleaning charge and Uber agreed.


----------



## Mike Perry (May 7, 2017)

aJoe said:


> $200 is good. I never heard of more than $150. Plus be careful taking tips when someone vomits, one story here said the guy gave him $40 and thought that covered the whole thing then disputed the cleaning charge and Uber agreed.


I wasn't really dissatisfied with it -more like genuinely curious about what it would take to get the full fee. I've actually considered the tipping thing in regards to these situations, but I've never been offered anything over the top after an incident. I think I'd probably discuss the cleaning fee with them if they offered anything beyond a "typical but generous" tip amount.

That's messed up though if Uber took away the whole cleaning fee over a $40 tip -I mean, maybe count the $40 as "already paid", but to count it as "resolved" over it?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah don't take any money from the pax when this happens unless it's a very large amout. If the cost exceeds 250.00 you won't get a dime from Uber or your insurance company thereafter.


----------

